# Clomid and Alcohol



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

Soemone told me that alcohol cancels out Clomid?? is this true?
I know drinking too much affects fertility.
I do socialise alot and drink quite a bit of wine, I'm trying to cut down. this is my first cycle of Clomid 50mg.
Thanks. Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've never heard of alcohol cancelling out clomid !!

As you know, I was on clomid for 6mths (although to boost rather than to trigger ovulation)...but during that time I had several weddings & asked the consultant if ok to drink & he said as long as in moderation & not to get piste !!

I know lots of women who drink whilst on clomid & have still ovulated...although the alcohol did seem to effect me quicker...so much cheaper date !!

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yep, affects me, so def a cheaper date these days!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

my dr said just to not get pee wissed but was ok to drink in moderation. 



xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ahh that sounds good news Suzie - thanks    esp as ive had a glass of red!!  

Jo x


----------



## Cath68 (May 29, 2005)

Hi;
I'm also on Clomid and have found that, since taking it, alcohol really effects me - have had a couple of very silly nights   and even worse hangovers !

Good luck 

catherine xx


----------

